# Newbie... No period before baseline scan...any advice pls?



## Emma Lou

Hi, I have been reading the messages on FF for a while but this is my first time treading the boards so to speak!!

I started sniffing buserelin on day 21 and am now on day 34 of my cycle but there is still no sign of af and I am worried as I am due for my baseline scan in three days?

Does anyone have experience of this or know what is likely to happen? If af does or does not arrive could a baseline scan still go ahead anyway?

I am really hoping that things won't be delayed because of this but I suspect they might be?!

Any advice much appreciated


----------



## jane1

hi emmalou,
When I was going through ivf I never had my bleed and they still did the baseline scan.after that they just told me to carry on downregging and I had another scan a week later.I had a tiny bleed in between but even on the second scan I wasnt ready to start the stimming.All in all I ended up having 4 scans over 4 weeks till I was ready to stim.hopefully you will get your af tomorrow,they should still scan you either way.
I hope this helps.
love
jane
xxxxx
lots of luck with your treatment


----------



## nybird

I have PCOS, so I don't ever get AF, unless with Provera or after I ovulate on Clomid. With my first IVF, I sniffed for 2 weeks and didn't have a bleed--I thought the Synarel would do it, and my clinic didn't explain to me that it wouldn't. So after my baseline, they put me on 5 days of Provera and I then had a bleed a week later. For my second IVF, I was given provera on CD21 along with the Synarel, and had AF before my scan. It's possible that if you don't get AF regularly, then they would give you Provera to get a bleed and then you could have your baseline again and start stimming afterwards. 

HTH and good luck! 
jen x


----------



## Emma Lou

Thanks for the replies Jane1 and nybird. It is reassuring to know that I am not (that) abnormal after all!

I spoke to the nurse at my clinic today and she advised me to call on Wednesday am if af has not arrived and they will advise me what to do - it will probably mean a delay. I suppose I just need to accept that my body will respond when it's good any ready and not before. 

It's ironic that the only times you ever want af to come it doesn't!!!

Oh well, I'll just keep my fingers crossed that the witch will turn up before then!

Emma Lou


----------



## 69chick

Hi Emma,

I was the same as you on first cycle of ICSI, doing the long cycle. AF did arrive eventually, but I can't remember it delaying treatment. Are you on the long or short cycle?

My following 2 ICSI cycles were short protocol, and AF arrived as normal, which I did'nt realise was normal, due to my first experience.

Good luck  

Lisa x


----------



## Emma Lou

Relief - af finally arrived yesterday!!! Fingers crossed for the baseline scan this aftenoon.   

69Chick, I am not sure which protocol I am on? I started sniffing on day 21 and it will have been two weeks and two days before my baseline scan.

Is this the long or the short protocol?

Thanks for your advice,

Emma Lou


----------



## Dydie

Emma Lou
It is not very often we get to celebrate actually getting AF so I am going to take the opportunity        
I just wanted to wish you well for this afternoon, let us know how you get on
Dydie


----------



## Emma Lou

Hi girls, unfortunately the baseline scan didn't go so well - my lining is still very thick and somehow there is a big fat follicle still in there?!  

I have been told to go away and sniff for another week and if the follicle is still there next week it will need to be aspirated .... I definitely don't like the sound of that.

However, the worst of it is that this will delay things by at least two weeks due to Easter falling in the middle. All my careful planning of time off work is definitely up the chute now.

Oh well, I suppose my body is going to to what it's going to do - just have to get on with it I suppose.


----------



## Dydie

Hi Emma-Lou

Sorry to hear it was bad news for you   
life never runs to plan does it?   
I will keep my fingers crossed that you get a better result next week, keep us posted
Dydie


----------



## 69chick

Hi Emma-Lou,
Its sounds like the long protocol I think. Good luck with aspiration, if it goes ahead.Everyone is so very diiferent in this game arn't they.
I hope everything over next few days go well.
Let us all know how u are getting on.
Lisa x


----------



## Emma Lou

Thanks Lisa, I will let you know what happens on Wednesday after baseline scan no 2. 
For now, I am just having a nice chilled out weekend and really looking after myself.

Fingers crossed that the blasted follie vanishes!  

Emma Lou


----------

